

Killer open source network monitoring tools - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/11/24/48TC-open-monitoring_1.html

======
jhancock
article summary: cacti, nagios, NeDi, ntop, pancho, snort

------
mtw
also see monit / munin

